# vac diagram for 95 YJ



## DPDDOG

Anyone out there have the vacuum hose diagram for the 4 wheel drive on a 1995 Wrangler
5 speed 4 banger?

In checking out the system (the indicator light stays on) I followed the hose back through the fire wall to a small plastic connection that has 3 nipples, one of which has no hose connected. Have a Chilton but it does not show it! Have already replaced the Vac motor at the axle, and the Switch next to it. This Jeep had been cobbled a bit when I bought it! (my new retirement hobby)

Thanks in advance!
Marty


----------



## festerw

Go here and download the 95 XJ service manual, IIRC the 95 FSM combined the YJ and XJ into one manual.

If it doesn't post back and I've got a FSM for a 94 YJ, that should tell you all you need.


----------



## magik235

This is a picture for my 1992 Wrangler.


----------

